# WARLOCK PITBULLS



## Slabbsneeze (May 25, 2009)

Are WARLOCK PITBULLS A POOR BRED


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Whats a warlock pitbull is that a bloodline because i googled it and diddnt find anything


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i havent heard of it. but like all other bloodlines, anything can be over bred. you just have to find a reputable kennel.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I also gogled it..I could find anything either


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

warlock was a term used by byb's to sell doberman pinchers in the 70's and 80's.
Could be the same for pitbulls today,there's no telling what a byb will call there dogs to make them seem special.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

DO you mean Wilrox?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

*is amused by the convo*


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

sounds like a totally bogus made-up bloodline


----------



## cullhard (May 23, 2009)

yea it do want sum wit a gud line and a macho name checc out monster g or if u can find sum 1 wit sum pure jocko


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

cullhard said:


> yea it do want sum wit a gud line and a macho name checc out monster g or if u can find sum 1 wit sum pure jocko


????????????????????????????????????????:hammer:
Im sure you'll find these kind of post's on labradore forums.
Who dosent want a pit from gud line and a macho name,thats what it's all about.


----------



## Slabbsneeze (May 25, 2009)

LOOK ON MYSPACE UNDER MY USER NAME "LAC LAC", LOOK AT DA PICS OF MY DOGS DA 1 ON DA LEFT IS DECEASED, DA 1 ON DA RITE IS DA 1 IN OUESTION, I WAS TOLD HE IS WARLOCK PITBULL, I REALLY DON'T NO BUT HE LOOKS GOOD 2 ME, BREEDERS OR EXPERTS I NEED UR OPINION, I TRIED 2 UPLOAD DA PICS ON HERE BUT I WAS HAVING PROBLEMS....HIS NAME IS SIN


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

post the link short bus


----------

